# اختراعي (طائر نفاثة تغوص و تحلق مرة اخرى ) الرجاء الافادة باي معلومة



## MJ-crazy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

انا صراحة لا اعلم ما مصدر الطاقة الذي استخدمه ​ارجو المساعدة باي معلومة ولو كانت بسيطة :10::57:


----------



## casper taha (4 ديسمبر 2010)

wallahi ya 2a5i ta2ira nafatha 2athon anahou mena 2al sa3ob 3malouha li2annaha bel 2a5er laysat ghawasa w 3endama taghous sayad5ol ma2 2ela fawhat ma5raj al niran w 2ila 2al ta2ira lel 2asf la 2athon anaha satanjah


----------



## MJ-crazy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ما فيها شي مستحيل وانا اقدر اعزل مخرج النيران عن الماء 
بس يريت نساعدني في مسألة الطاقة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انا رأيى يكون هناك جيت ميه زى جيت النار


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

( فكرة عامة )
1- ليش ما تعمل غواصة و تكون المحركات على الجنبين بس مغطية و لما تطلع فوق المي يفتح جناحين من جسم الغواصة من الوسط و بعدين تنكشف المحركات و تبدا تشتغل
تكون المحركات turbofan
2- تكون الغواصة بتشتغل على محركات turboprop محولة لاتجاه الخلف بس على جنب الغواصة و لما تطلع يفتحوا الجنحان و تنقلب المحركات لقدام و....... الخ


----------



## MJ-crazy (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخويا عمر ما قصرت


----------



## MJ-crazy (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ما افضل مصدر طاقة استخدمه او نوع الوقود ؟؟؟ يريت تفيدوني


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

MJ-crazy قال:


> ما افضل مصدر طاقة استخدمه او نوع الوقود ؟؟؟ يريت تفيدوني


استخدم وقود طائرات jet fuel فهو يصلح للاستخدام في البحر


----------



## MJ-crazy (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## MJ-crazy (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يريت تساعدي مسائلة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية 
انا افكر بصنع محرك segالدائمة لتوليد الطاقة فبماذا تنصحوني


----------



## MJ-crazy (25 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ليت تساعدوني في اماكن توفر وجود وقود الطائرات في جدة 
ونوع البطاريات لتشغيل المحركات الكهربائية 220 v


----------

